# Bild durch klicken öffnen



## envision (15. November 2003)

Hi,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Ich bin gerade dran mir ein Bilder-Album zu basteln und habe nun ein Problem. 

Ich habe auf der ersten Seite die Kleinansichten der Bilder. Wenn man nun auf das Bild klickt, dann soll dieses Bild in einem neuen Fenster in voller göße geladen werden! 

Mein Problem ist nur, wie ich das anstelle, ohne für jedes Bild eine eigende neue Seite zu basteln in der es groß angezeigt wird! Nur so habe ich es bisher hin bekommen.

Gibt es den eine Lösung, wenn man auf das Bild klick, das es dann automatisch in einem neuem Fenster in voller Größe angezeigt wird? Und wenn wie?

Habe es nur bisher soweit geschaft:

//individuelle Fenster öffnen 
function openBrWindow(theURL,winName,features) { 
  window.open(theURL,winName,features); 
}

//das Foto groß
<a href="#" onClick="openBrWindow('foto.htm','',',width=480,height=360')">...</a>

Dabei kann man aber nur eine vorgefertigte Seite verwenden, wo das Bild manuel eingefügt wurde! Es wäre aber viel einfacher, wenn dies Automatisch geschieht. Also wenn das angklickte Foto automatisch in dieses neue Fenster "foto.htm" reingeladen wird.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen! Und shcon mal im Vorraus Danke!

Gruß Fabo!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Eine zwar nicht perfekte Lösung LÖsung , aber eine funktionierende:


```
<a href="treuedanke.gif" target="blank">Klick mich</a>
```

Ansonsten:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Musterdokument</title>
<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
function fenster(was, titel, groesse)
{
window.open(was, 'titel', groesse)
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="fenster('treuedanke.gif','Blumenstrauss', 'width=130, height=130')">Klick mich</a>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (15. November 2003)

Hallo,

Cuttis Lösung hat den Nachteil, das man für jedes Image die Maße mitangeben muss. Ich hab mal eine "Universalfunktion" geschrieben die das selbstständig macht...

Entschuldigt die "überlangen" Zeichen

```
<html>
<head>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      function bigger(pic,headline){

        // Hier Anpassungen vornehmen 
        var abstand = 10;
        var hintergrund = '#000000';
        var rahmenFarbe = '#ffffff';
        var rahmenStyle = 'solid';
        var rahmenBreite ='1px';
      
        // Ab hier nicht mehr ;)
        var temp = new Image();
        temp.src = pic;
        var head = "<html><head></head><body style='paddig:0px; margin:"+abstand+"px; background-color:"+hintergrund+";'>";
        var foot = "</body></html>";
        
        var newWindow = window.open('#',headline,'height='+(temp.height+2*abstand)+'px, width='+(temp.width+2*abstand)+'px');
        with(newWindow.document){
          open();
          write(head+'<img style="border:'+rahmenBreite+' '+rahmenStyle+' '+rahmenFarbe+';" src="'+pic+'">'+foot);
          close();
        }
      }
    </script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="deinBild.jpg" onClick="bigger('deinBild.jpg','titel'); return false;">Dein Bild</a>
</body>
</html>
```

ciao


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. November 2003)

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Musterdokument</title>
<script language="JavaScript1.2" type="text/javascript">
function fenster(was, titel, groesse)
{
window.open(was, 'titel', groesse)
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="fenster('treuedanke.gif','Blumenstrauss', 'width=130, height=130')">Klick mich</a>
</body>
</html>
```
Hab ich irgendwas übersehen oder warum defnierst du die Funktion window.open einfach neu? Das bringt doch nichts - höchstens Performanceeinbussen.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (15. November 2003)

Schön ich ich verstehe deine Frage nicht, du mein Script nicht - haben wir was gemeinsam ...


----------



## envision (16. November 2003)

Hei Danke schon mal,

ihr habt mir auf jeden Fall schon mal weiter geholfen!

Das konnte ich gut gebrauchen! Und es klappt!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. November 2003)

Cutti: Schau dir mal dein Script genau an. Warum machst du das nicht einfach so?
	
	
	



```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Musterdokument</title>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="window.open('treuedanke.gif','Blumenstrauss','width=130, height=130')">Klick mich</a>
</body>
</html>
```
Warum definierst du erst noch eine Funktion fenster()?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. November 2003)

Stimmt, so geh es auch und spart Code-Zeilen!


----------

